# Servo controllers



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone have any thoughts on servo controllers? I have a Mini SSC II by Scott Edwards Electronics, it has eight servo outputs. Which was enough for one or two 3 axis skulls with out eye movement. So far I am pleased with the Mini SSC II but I need more outputs. 
I am looking at the SSC-32 by Lynxmotion... 32 outputs. Anyone use the SSC-32 and have comments.

Tim


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I use an SSC-32. It works great. No complaints (unless you don't have a serial port).
In fact, since most of us are using the SSC-32 these days, any issues you _do_ have with it can probably be resolved, since _somebody_ else is bound to know what to do.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

*Ssc-32*



Mr_Chicken said:


> I use an SSC-32. It works great. No complaints (unless you don't have a serial port).
> In fact, since most of us are using the SSC-32 these days, any issues you _do_ have with it can probably be resolved, since _somebody_ else is bound to know what to do.


What software do you use?

http://www.lynxmotion.com/Product.aspx?productID=395


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

As of now I am using VSA


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> What software do you use?


Me? VSA.
Why?


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

The SSC-32 works very well.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I was just wondering what software has been used with this controller....in case I decide to pick one up...or someone else reading the thread.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

VSA is often used...


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> VSA is often used...


What else is there (that's available to the public)?

*Not directed at anyone in particular


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I wondered if it could be controlled by Vixen.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmm...I've heard of Vixen, but never really looked into it. I suppose the only definitive answer would be to look at the manual.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a Mini SSC plugin for Vixen. The Mini SSC and the SSC32 (I think) are compatible, but the Mini SSC only controls 8 servos so I'm not sure how that would work with the SSC32. You might go to the Vixen forums at doityourselfChristmas.com and ask around there.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Christmas automation! The name Vixen suddenly makes sense to me. lol


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Evil Bob said:


> Christmas automation! The name Vixen suddenly makes sense to me. lol


Better than Prancer, yes?


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Lightorama has just announced two servo controllers that will work with their light sequencing software. I will be getting the DIO32 so I can incorporate some 3 axis skulls into my light show


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

I have found KC Oaks very responsive to developing new drivers for Vixen. For 2.5 he has a joystick input module that will make servo animating even easier.


----------



## bw1 (Apr 12, 2008)

I was jsut doing some servo controller research and discovered that Parallax has their 16 channel parallel port controller on sale for half price. 
It is now only 19.99. Its Item code is 28023 at http://www.parallax.com/


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

*So VSA or Vixen or Prop one...*

Does anyone have a good link or links to what it takes to run either VSA or Vixen from scratch. (start to finish)
I mean all the parts needed such as a PC and possibly a joystick and the software and is there anything I need in the computer besides the usual?
I mean the scc32 hooks up to a serial port or would the usb to serial connector that efx-tek makes work. Or is the signal wrong.
Then I know I need lots of wires out to the servos from the controller...

I guess I'm just looking for some drawings to see if I should go this route. or stay with the prop 1. Problem is the prop1 doesn't have enough horsepower to take more than one and if I don't have it all on one controller how do you orchestrate multiple movements...

Damit Jim, I'm a photographer.. Not an engineer!!! :zombie:


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'm in the process of designing a very low cost controller (VLC). One of it's abilities will be to synchronise other controllers (this is simple anyway).

I prefer a modular approach so (for example) I'd have one VLC doing jaw movement, another doing eye movement etc.


----------

